# Maxxis Ikon vs Crossmark



## KogKiller (Feb 4, 2012)

I ride in central Texas and I'm looking for the perfect set of tires for my HT. Trails are only open when it's bone dry. I do about 50% road and 50% trail riding so I've narrowed it down to these two fast rolling tires. Should I get Ikon for F & R? Or Crossmark F & R with a modification to the front tire? or some combination like Ikon F and Crossmark R?


----------



## motopail (Jul 29, 2008)

I too ride CTX.. As a rear tire(Rampage up front), I like the Ikon better than the cross mark. The Icon seems to like the lower pressure better, below 28lbs the crossmark gets squirmy..... The Ikon seems to grab and hold real well...the crossmark may roll better(maybe not). Ready to get another Ikon, mine is about shot.


Neither were the sidewall protection ..and I did gack both(the Ikon surived).

I would think the Ikon would be better up front than the crossmark.. but no experience.

Now..if only I could find a front that would holds like the Rampage and rolls like the Ikon


----------



## Douger-1 (Jan 7, 2010)

I live in Phoenix and run an Ardent 2.4 exo front and an Ikon 2.2 exo rear on my 29er HT. I run both tubeless on Flow EX rims and runt he Ardent at 23 psi and 26 psi in the Ikon and Im 200lbs. I love the setup for our rocky singletrack. 

I've also run the Crossmark UST as a rear previously and liked it as well. Id say the Ikon is a better rear. Not sure about the Crossmark as a front.


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

I like the crossmark (good grip and very fast rolling) up front but it is way too fragile for any real terrain. The Ikon is a better choice INHO.


----------



## Learux (Jun 4, 2012)

Not to complicate matters, look into a maxxis aspen for the rear. That is the tire you are looking for.


----------



## weaverwins (Dec 28, 2008)

Ikon front and rear. Works great at everything from walnut to reveille to pace bend to unmentionable trails.


----------



## KogKiller (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the input. So Ikons for rear and front over crossmarks. I'll also look into Aspens since I haven't read much about those.


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

Has anyone had trouble mounting a Ikon tubeless? I just tried tonight and pump, compressor, and CO2 failed to get the bead seated on a UST XTR wheel....what am I doing wrong? Soaped the beads and everything????


----------



## ek.castaneda (Aug 10, 2017)

Douger-1 said:


> Ardent 2.4 exo front and an Ikon 2.2 exo rear on my 29er HT.


Running this setup for a week now and I LOVE IT. Rode Ikons F/R for years, hesitated to keep Ikon on back and going for Crossmark, but...I'll keep current setup as long I ride same trail.


----------



## FullBladdy (Aug 26, 2011)

I run Ikons on both front and rear. A few things that were not mentioned that may impact your choices. I run a 2.2 rear and 2.4 up front on a 29er. They perform very differently IMO and I do not feel I would run the 2.2 up front. With the smaller profile and smaller knobbies it doesn't have the same cornering bite that the 2.4 gives. I can run the 2.4 at a lower psi and due to the increased size pinch flats are less of an issue. 

I run mine tubeless and did have a somewhat harder time mounting these as compared to WTB, Specialized, Conti tires. My current wheelset is carbon hookless design so that may have something to do with it. Last week was the first time I was able to deflate to add sealant through the valve without them coming off the bead when the air was let out.


----------



## ek.castaneda (Aug 10, 2017)

I've had limited experienced in tubeless setup, a set of Contis, and 2 sets of Maxxis (pair Ikons 2.2, and now Ardent/Ikon ). Both Maxxis cases were easy cake, they popped the rim bead with few pushes of a floor pump. However, first time i put taped on the rims, i put 2 layers, big mistake, as the added tape obstructed the tire bead to set in. Once a I removed one layer, they are very easy to bead in my aluminum Traxx1 rims. 
Back to tires, entirely agree: Ikons 2.2 vs 2.4 are very different. And the same applies to Ardent. I wont run a 2.2 Ardent up front (very touchy in corners), and would not want to have a Ikon 2.2 on back, lots of sidewall scratches , that the wider profile of the 2.35 protect. Plus more confort and traction, without the penalty of increased rolling resistance.


----------



## maverickc_c (Nov 4, 2009)

Ikons are great until it gets wet then they aren't.


----------

